# Angel's Eye's update (paging Tillie's Mom)



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie had quite a bit of tear staining on her left eye as well as beard staining. I was so hesitant to use Angel's Eye's due to it having an antibiotic in it, but after her last groom when the hair under her eyes was cut I decided to try it. The dosage for her weight (10#) is 3/4 teaspoon every day. I just pour out a small amount out of the bottle-probably not even the dosage for the smallest dog. I have not even been consistent about it. I probably give it 4-5 days a week. Well, I have to say that I am noticing a difference. The new growth is not discolored and she is having fewer crusties under her eyes. Her beard is also not as rust colored. Just wanted to let you know as you were considering using it, but were hesitant. Now I just wonder if I should continue using it sporadically or stop and wait and see how she looks.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

So glad you posted this. I have been hesitant just like you and still have not tried it on my Izzo. A few members/friends have told me to use the AE just until the hair starts growing out white, then stop. Glad you are having good results! Izzo's getting groomed tomorrow and I just may get him some AE too!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I used Tylan powder on Miley (same active ingredient in Angel Eyes...just less expensive). I did a 6 week regimen of 1/32nd of a tsp (there are fillers in Angel Eyes). Her eyes cleared up beautifully. She is 3 years old now, and I"ve only had to do 1 additional 6 week regimen. Otherwise we have no problem with her eyes now. I'm convinced she had a low grade bacterial infection, and the tylan powder took care of it. Just like any other meds, as long as you use it in moderation, you will be fine, IMHO.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Q. What are the health factors that cause tear staining? 
A. Simple health concerns are often the major cause of excess tearing. Some of these are natural such as puppies or kittens cutting their first teeth, and again when they cut their permanent teeth. Dogs or cats of any age with teeth or gum problems are likely to have extra tear staining. Ear mites and ear infections, or any health problem - especially those in the head, neck, and chest areas - may also contribute to tear staining. Allergies to certain dyes or ingredients in food could cause excessive tearing. When the facial hair is wet from excess tearing it is the breeding ground for bacteria and yeast. One of the most common yeast infections is Ptyrosporin or Red Yeast which causes a deep reddish-brown stain. Low grade bacterial infections in the tear ducts are also common and may cause excess tearing and staining. 

Does the product say when to stop?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

hi Suzi!! my new friend on FB. Lizzie had a bit of ear inflammation-the vet said not an infection so that may have contributed to the tearing. The product does not say when to stop, but I think I will soon. Renee (post before you) said she did 6 weeks. We are at 4 weeks.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I use AE on my white mixed breed. I use a smaller dose than recommended as it seems to upset his stomach. I use it for only a week or two then start using it everyother day and then gradually stop. It keeps him clear for many, many months. When he starts to stain, I use it again.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

I too was reluctant to try Angel Eye due to the antibiotic component, so tried I Stain and Eye Envy with not much change. Two weeks ago began giving Julie (who weighs almost 11 lbs) 1/4 teaspoon Angel Eyes in one of her feedings and have noticed a major improvement in both her eye and beard staining. Think I'll give it for another week and then taper off and stop and see what happens.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yay, I feel SO loved... being "paged" and all! 
okay, okay... i think I am going to get the Tylan powder as I have seen it in my "dog botique" and have hand it in my hand to buy several times... LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl was just diagnosed with allergy's she does not have any new staining but has a small stain under her left eye my Vet made it clear that I am not to use any of the over counter agents containing antibiotics as we do not want her to become immune to them. Dogs with allergys often need antibotics for secondary infections. Please use these things carefully and not all of the time. Sometimes the quick and easy fix has long term consequences.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting... thanks for the info! this is one of the reasons why we have been so very hesitant to try this and have tried everything else possible to help with the tear staining...


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Q. What are the health factors that cause tear staining?
> A. Simple health concerns are often the major cause of excess tearing. Some of these are natural such as puppies or kittens cutting their first teeth, and again when they cut their permanent teeth. Dogs or cats of any age with teeth or gum problems are likely to have extra tear staining. Ear mites and ear infections, or any health problem - especially those in the head, neck, and chest areas - may also contribute to tear staining. Allergies to certain dyes or ingredients in food could cause excessive tearing. When the facial hair is wet from excess tearing it is the breeding ground for bacteria and yeast. One of the most common yeast infections is Ptyrosporin or Red Yeast which causes a deep reddish-brown stain. Low grade bacterial infections in the tear ducts are also common and may cause excess tearing and staining.
> 
> Does the product say when to stop?


I switched Lily's food (same brand different flavor) from her Grainless one and her staining became horrible. I couldnt figure out what it was but had to switch back as she wouldn't eat the new flavor. Tah dah! Staining was gone in a week. I cut off the stained parts of her eye hair and moved on.

I do think there is often an underlying cause, and like Magpie said it may be worth it to figure it out before trying a long term dose of antibiotics. Antibiotics don't just kill the infection you want it to, they wipe out all of your flora and healthy bacteria in your gut-it can be pretty hard on an immune system.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Robbie. That is what I was worried about. My vet said "oh, use it, we have many clients that do and that is not an antibiotic we use for treatment." Plus, so many others have said they use it. That is also why I used such a small amount. I have eliminated all foods in our house that have chemicals, additives, or anything artificial in it, so I should have followed my gut on this one. She is fed on the Instinct brand which is grainless-kibble and canned and everyday she gets either 100% grass fed and finished beef or organic free range eggs.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> My girl was just diagnosed with allergy's she does not have any new staining but has a small stain under her left eye my Vet made it clear that I am not to use any of the over counter agents containing antibiotics as we do not want her to become immune to them. Dogs with allergys often need antibotics for secondary infections. Please use these things carefully and not all of the time. Sometimes the quick and easy fix has long term consequences.


My vet is the one that prescribed the Tylan powder for Miley (even though you can obtain it on the internet). She said there was no chance of her becoming immune to the antibiotic...it's not a strong enough antiobiotic to even worry about that. She normally prescribes Tylan powder for tummy problems in pigs (yes...I live in Nebraska). 
Do you not treat your kids with an antibiotic when they have a bacterial infection?? Everything in moderation. I am not suggesting at all to keep them on this indefinitely, but I truly believe it is safe for a 4-6 week course. 
Ok...I will get off my soapbox now.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If you read much about toy dogs, many of them are afflicted with tear stains, especially the light colored ones like Maltese. It is mostly the red yeast infection, and had the vet check his tear ducts which were healthy. We tried Angel Eyes, and I thought is was messy and expensive, and Jackson hated it. After trying every natural remedy there is, I finally bought Tylan last month and use a very small pinch each night (for the first 3 days.) It is probably 1/32 or even 1/64 teaspoon. It is bitter, so I have to really conceal it in his food. We had great results, and our vet said it was fine to do it for 30 days. I now have him on a maintenance dose and give him a pinch every 3-4 days. I may even back off of that just to see how he does. If it comes back, I can always start him back for a few days. Our vet acted said the dose was so small that it wasn't anything harmful short term.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

I have had Sugarbaby on it for a couple of weeks and it is really helping. I told the vet yesterday and he didn't like it. I told him I was going to use it for 4-6 weeks anyway he said OK but he definitely wanted her off of it 4 weeks before he spayed her in case she needed antibiotics at that time.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We have a well and a cat. We have to leave water in a bowl for the cat, though we have bottles for the Havs. Still, sometimes they drink out of the bowl. In the bottles, I put bottled water, but until recently used tap water in the bowl. I'd been adding Tylan powder to their food daily, but stopped to see what would happen. Their chins started turning orange. I went back to the tylan, giving 1/2 scoop per dog a day. The staining is almost grown out after a couple weeks. I get mine from Nature's Farmacy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't want to create any "drama" here...
But I did get the Tylan powder and started Tillie on it yesterday... did anyone experience the tearing getting WORSE before it got better?
She's only been on it for 2 days... also how much do you give, 1/8 of a tsp (directions on the bottle) seems like way to much... I haven't even given her 1/16th of a tsp.
I mix it into her yogurt and she devours it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Tammy~
While my vet said I could give Miley 1/16th of a tsp, I gave her even less...about 1/32nd of a tsp everyday for 6 weeks.
The key is patience. 
Good Luck!
Would love to see before and after pics once the 6 wk regimen is up....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! ya, patience is NOT a virtue I have... LOL 
we are on day 5 and her eyes seem to be running more than normal... begining to wonder if I should take her to the vet?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's my personal opinion...I would give it more time before taking her to the vet. Miley's eyes used to run too. She does not have tear ducts....reason I know that is I asked the vet to rinse her tear ducts when she was spayed to see if there was a clogged duct. They discovered she had no tear ducts. Then I tried the Tylan powder. Worked like a charm. But it took the full 6 weeks to see total improvment.
Trust me...patience does not come easy for me either!

Here are some pics. Looking at them makes me remember how miserable she was with the tear stains. She'd rub up against anything to itch them!

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! what great pictures!!
I have another question, I seem to be seeing the Tylan "powder" in her poops now... is that normal, or not normal?? It isn't really powder at all, kind of like "flecks" and in her poos it looks the same as it did in the jar. Ummmmm....?? How does this work??


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I just ordered some Angel eyes. Can't wait to try it on Vanilla She's got the staining on her back insides of her legs. Anyone know if the Angel eyes will help those too?

Is Miley playing with an oatmeal top? Those make the best frisbees for small dogs LOL


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ The staining on her legs is probably from her urine. The best thing to do for this is to wash her back legs 2x per week with a whitening shampoo that does not have peroxide- such as Biogroom Whitening. Karen, Kodi's mom, recommended this to me awhile ago and I've had great results with it lightening Stella's pee stains on her back legs.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

For those of you considering Angels Eyes, I kind of consider myself to be very knowledgeable on this subject as Tim and I did a lot of research about the antibiotic, etc. before we decided to use it. Those who mentioned that the antibiotic is VERY mild and not the same type vets use are absolutely 100% correct. It's not a good idea to continuously keep your dog on Tylan/AE, but if you use it for short periods to treat the staining, it is completely safe!

The RED, smelly tear staining is caused by RED YEAST. The dog can get this from many sources - food, treats, chewies, toys, somewhere outside, etc. The most common place is of course, food or treats. It's not necessary something that is present consistently - one exposure to the yeast can cause it to breed in the stomach.

It's VERY IMPORTANT to feed PLAIN, NON-FAT YOGURT while giving your dog AE or Tylan powder. This is because the yogurt will replace the GOOD bacteria that the antibiotic kills when it also kills the bad bacteria.

I've used AE on both Roscoe and Stella, following this formula:

*1/8 tsp Angels Eyes
mixed with
1 tbsp plain, non-fat yogurt

I mix up the yogurt and AE, then arrange it in a line on a plastic cutting board for the dogs to lick up. This way, it prevents them from getting it all over their beards and guarantees they will eat it because the AE/Tylan doesn't taste great!

I follow this regimen every day until I can see the stains growing out - basically, on my dogs, until I can see at least 1-2 mm of white fur under the red stains. Once this happens, I discontinue use of the AE by reducing to 1/16 tsp per day for a week, then every other day, then stop.*

Roscoe's staining grew out after about 4 weeks, his was only around his eyes. Stella's staining grew out after about 6 weeks, and hers was HORRIBLE around her eyes and muzzle.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks so much for this info Natalie!
I am also mixing the Tylan with yogurt, Tillie is NOT picky what so ever, so no need to worry about her NOT eating it... LOL I am anxiously anticipating seeing fresh hair growth soon... almost 1 week in...


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok I ordered both the AE and biogroom whitening hopefully will have before -after pics to put up soon


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got my new bottle of AE in the mail Friday. I found a place in CA that has the small bottle for under $14. Well, dumb me, I opened the bottle last night and guess what - it has a picture of a white cat on the bottle. I don't have my old bottle to compare the ingredients from cat to dog so I don't know what to do with it. Maybe I'll email the company that makes it and see if dogs can use the cat formula.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO we are going on almost 3 weeks on the Tylan Powder and thought I'd post pics along the way... not seeing much difference... 3 weeks to go...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope it works soon. Maybe his hair is just not growing very fast.


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been using AE for Chloe for 6 weeks almost and i don't see any difference. Is Tylan powder any different or does it have the same ingredients? Does anyone have any other tips? I keep cutting the hair around her eyes so they don't get as crusty, just hate seeing my little baby looking like she's been crying all the time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ChloeSweets said:


> I have been using AE for Chloe for 6 weeks almost and i don't see any difference. Is Tylan powder any different or does it have the same ingredients? Does anyone have any other tips? I keep cutting the hair around her eyes so they don't get as crusty, just hate seeing my little baby looking like she's been crying all the time.


 How old is she? do you wash her face and eyes daily?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Smokey is the only one of my 3 that had really bad rust colored tear stains from the time he was a puppy. We switched to taste of the wild food which is grain free and his tear stains have completely disappeared. It is the only change we made so with him I am pretty sure it was something in the food causing them. Have you thought about switching foods?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Angel Eyes is the same as Tylan Powder. The new hair has to grow in first. Our problem isn't so much eye stain as chin stain as we have a well and the water is pretty hard. I give them bottled water to drink, but on their food, just tap water. Staining is also from food and/or treats. It will work with time.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone simply tried adding vinegar to your dog's drinking water? We don't have a huge problem with staining but I've read that vinegar could be a solution. Vinegar will be much more cost effective and less dangerous than antibiotics. I would try this first.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Where do you get the Tylan powder and how much do you give? Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried the vinegar, my dog would NOT drink ... good luck, sounds like a great idea, if it works!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried vinegar also and the sisters wouldn't drink it. I stopped can food and bullie sticks and the new hair growth is white. I also haven't noticed as much eye goop. It was the worst when Zoey was teething.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*apple cider vinegar*

Just a little bit in...but mine won't drink it either if I put in too much.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I get my Tylan powder from Natures Farmacy. Note the F. I've added a bit of organic, and I mean a bit, apple cider vinegar to my dog's food in the summer and when nursing and they never balked. Supposedly it helps keep them from insect bites and helps bring in milk. Whether that's true, it won't hurt them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always use Vinger for the blind dog and now days when I board him they have to give him a bowl instead of a water bottle and since I told them to put a tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinger they noticed he does not step in it anymore.

There are many different reasons for eye staining and hard water can be one of the reasons. If it is allergy related Angel eyes and Tylan will not help, you need to treat the allergy first. Most other things it can help.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

red staining is yeast infection with malessezia. I do not have problem with eye, but with front feet. It is clearing up now. i give Roki half teaspoon od virgin coconut oil (very good for their and our health - I lost a lot of weight taking just three teaspoons daily). he also gets 10 ml od ionic silver water. I also spray affected areas with ionic silver. It seems like wonder cure for so many problems. Google both things and you will get a lot of information.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, thank you for that info!!
I had NO clue about the Malezzaia and it makes SO much sense after reading through everything. Now I am wondering if her skin outbreak was more of a YEAST outbreak due to un controled yeast in her body, instead of a food allergy?? makes sense to me. When the vet did her allergy blood work, she had a "Malessezia" number of 201 P, he said she had an active yeast unfection somewhere in her body. She is now on probiotics, but not on an anti fungal...? off to do some more research. Thanks for enlightening me!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thanks for this*

I do have coconut "butter" which I have in the fridge. I have forgotten to use it. Both Riki and Dixie are toe chewers...and I see that they can cause all sorts of havoc with this. Time to get some new colloidal silver as well. Great tips!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, I add 1/2 tsp of coconut oil to her morning meal ... it is YUMMY! (the cocnut oil, NOT her food!) LOL


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki also had skin outbreak. he first had antibiotics for cough. Two weeks later anal glands were full. We went to the vet and he cleaned glands. Day later we went for check up. His behind was OK and vet said it is time for yearly vaccination. My God! Week after that his little but was red, red, red and itchy. Trip to the vet again. He said he was allergic and that he needs corticosteroids. I refused. His blood test showed no allergic reaction and other counts were perfect. We treated but and that started to cure. After that I found yellowish scrabs on his chest, on his hind legs, around his mouth and on his neck... He was miserable - not eating, sleeping all the time... Then I started with silver and coconut oil. These scrabs are now drying and he is happy and active dog again. I think Tillie had the same thing. It is yeast infection and it has to be treated because if left untreated it can later cause big health problems. We went to University vet clinic and they confirmed yeast infection. 
Yes, coconut oil is jummmy - he licks my hands


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*SA Study*

Last year Riki had such a bad allergic reaction that we participated in the SA Study...he had hair loss in patches. Daisy has had the itchies every summer since she was a baby. We have spent countless amounts on supplements...no more steroids or temaril p...they don't work and they aren't good for them. We gave them local honey grown in our area to help build up an immunity from pollens, green magma, colloidal silver, and homeopathics. I think that the coconut has had the best results...and these guys eat raw.

Thanks for the reminder ladies, itchies are back as it is June.

By the way both of my dogs test negative for SA...what they have is a skin allergy related to the grasses in the area we live in...and pollen...just like I do.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Rokopiki, what did you do to treat the yeast overgrowth???
it does sound the same as what your girls had. Now I am wondering if all this home cooking is neccesary, if it ends up being yeast??


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Vet said, of course, that he is allergic and thet he needs all those expensive allergy tests. He wanted to change his food, put him on corticosteroids... I investigate a lot and went to University vet clinic (departement for dermatology). They made simple and inexpesive test and confirmed my diagnosis. His treatment at this moment is one teaspoon of extra virgin coconut oil, 10 mililitres of ionic silver (he drinks it), doggie probiotics, fresh goat cheese, something called Imunoboost (German product). I wash him i Lactaderm shampoo. I use 1.1 organic applecider vinegar to water solution to rinse (or spray) places attacked by yeast. I also spray them with ionic silver. Like all natural tretments, it takes time to see results, but he is so much better - happy and active, no new skin outbreaks, firm stools, no itching... Last night we had our trick session and he is again interested in doing them, even has learned two new tricks. Read this: http://www.fleetfiretimbers.com/FFT...ionHowweovercameMalasseziaPachydermatitis.htm

Another thing is that vets are very interested in earning money so they need sick dogs. Owner has to realize when vet is trying to make money by making his/her dog a patient. All that is very sad because we love them and would give anything to keep them healthy and happy! In the future my policy is - no private practice vet, but only University Vet Clinic. They also have their fees, but they are university teachers and scientists who receive salary so they are not interested in heaping money. Even students are amazing - they love animals and want to help them.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

@ rokipik great information!!! What is the strength of the silver you use? Or doesn't it matter? I have some that is 10ppm.

ETA: what is the brand name of the immunoboost?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Lizzie looks almost the same as Roki. For spraying I sue Chris Christensen 30 ppm silver Peace&Kindness. I give him to drink 12 ppm ionic silver (10-15 mililitres daily). But you have to start with lower dosage and increase it during a weeg to full dose. Before it gets much better it gets worse because harmfull yeast and bacteria die and dog's body has to metabolize dead waste.Dog can have flu like syimptoms, but it doesn't last long. In US you can get all kind of very good natural detox supplements for pets (I cannot order it because they do not ship to my country). You have to be patient and treat the dog at least one month, maybe even more


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder if the ionic silver and coconut oil work INSTEAD of Angel Eyes?


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

*I don't use angel eyes often*



Lizzie'sMom said:


> hi Suzi!! my new friend on FB. Lizzie had a bit of ear inflammation-the vet said not an infection so that may have contributed to the tearing. The product does not say when to stop, but I think I will soon. Renee (post before you) said she did 6 weeks. We are at 4 weeks.


When Ellie was a puppy and had several ear infections etc., her eyes were always red and I was afraid to give Angel Eyes because of the antibiotic.

But when she was about 1 1/2 and was generally well, I gave it for a few weeks. The red subsided and I kept giving it until there was no more red. Then I cut down to 3x wk for a few weeks, then 2x week for another week and stopped.

I didn't have to use it again for a year. Then I went through the same routine.

My experience, she is now 4, is that if you don't rush getting the dog off of the antibiotic, you have a good chance at not needing it again for quite some time. In the end, I think they get less antibiotic doing it this way.

Has anyone heard of Angels Glow? Amazon now has it for sale with Angel Eyes and I can't find the difference except you use much less Angels Glow and I suspect it may not have fillers as there are no flavors.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I started this post and have since stopped using Angel Eyes due to the antibiotic-I think she had it for 4 weeks. Lizzie no longer has tear staining and I have to credit it to home cooking for her as well as the homeopathic treatment that her vet prescribed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I used it for the 6 weeks in March/April of 2011. It did clear up the red yuck... I tried giving it to her again about 2 months ago, her eyes are very, very weepy, not red staining, but the brownish drippy staining.
ANyway, when she had been on it for about 2-3 weeks I gave her a bath and as I was blow drying her, I noticed her side was ANGRY red and inflamed with some spots that looked like they were going to grow and burst open. I had to think back and realized the "pustules" that led to her allergy testing came about after 6 weeks on the Tylan powder ... so wether she actually has food allergies, OR it was a nasty reaction to the tylan powder, I don't know. BUT I stopped the tylan that day I found her red inflamed side and gradually it went down and she didn't have any other skin issues.
Just wanted to share. It DOES clear up the tear staining, but at what cost...? sigh...


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

How do you give the Angel Eyes? We tried with a spoon in her mouth. She was obviously not thrilled.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Anna6 said:


> How do you give the Angel Eyes? We tried with a spoon in her mouth. She was obviously not thrilled.


lol, seriously??? ya, NO, probably not fun for either of you!! 
Try sprinkling the powder over a scoop of yogurt or her food...


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yogurt? That sounds like a good combo. Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I sprinkle a tiny amount and mix it in Pixie's canned. I know it's a mere fraction of what they recommend, but it has definitely made a difference in her red yeast stains.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

She liked her yogurt but got very dirty and smeared it all over her face. LOL


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> interesting... thanks for the info! this is one of the reasons why we have been so very hesitant to try this and have tried everything else possible to help with the tear staining...


I remember you've said that Tillie's eyes are very runny. Have you checked with the vet and asked if it could be a blocked tear duct(s)? My Dooley gets his tear ducts flushed about once a year because he's susceptible to it (very narrow ducts). I have it done when his teeth are cleaned or at the ophthalmologist who can do it without anesthesia. Just a thought...
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------

